
Java Magazine: The Rise and Fall of JVM Languages - sconxu
http://www.javamagazine.mozaicreader.com/#&amp;pageSet=4&amp;page=0
======
macmac
Link appears wrong. The linked issue is about UI as far as I can tell.

~~~
brudgers
There's an editorial with the title at the front. But the format does not make
it very readable.

